
AllSides, a news aggregator that tries to quantify the bias of publications - underyx
http://www.allsides.com/
======
endershope
AllSides describes how they rate bias - it is supposed to reflect the average
judgment of Americans, only reflects the web pages on news (not opinion
pieces) and they are continually getting more data and changing. Explanation
here [http://www.allsides.com/bias/bias-
ratings](http://www.allsides.com/bias/bias-ratings)

------
rmason
This has great potential, I'd definitely argue with some of the
classifications but giving people on both sides a single site where they can
contrast what both sides are saying could begin to heal the country's great
divide.

------
masonic
Speaking of bias: the Daily Beast, Politico, and NPR are defined as
_centrist_.

